# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам Go pro SportCam HD 1080p 750грн

## Mayskiy

Характеристики:

Процессор Novatek NTK96660 
Матрица CMOS 1/3, Aptina AR0330 
Линза 7 элементов, 140°
Экран 2 дюйма (4:3)
Микрофон 2 направленных
Разрешение видео 1080P 1920x1080 / 60-30 fps
Разрешение фото 12M / 8M / 5M
Съемка под водой До 30 метров

Комплектация:
Экшн камера х 1,
Защитный водостойкий бокс х 1,
Крышка бокса с отверстиями под звук для записи на суше х 1,
Крепление для велосипеда х 1,
Универсальное 1/4'' крепление на штатив х 1,
Переходное звено для крепления на штатив х 1,
Крепление на шлем х 1,
USB кабель х 1,
Аккумулятор х 1


Заказ онлайн здесь https://goo.gl/drkmMT

----------

